# Covid re-visited..



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So last night was the first night of a billards league I am in.

I got together with my team and we all caught up since we have been apart and with COVID haven't be able to meet up like we normally would.

Anyways... One of our team members wife and daughter had covid. So I asked him how that all went and what not. He immediately got upset. Here is why.... (Now this is in the state of MN. Dont know if it is like this in other states)

So in our town they are doing a hybrid learning.... you can stay home and learn or go to school in person. With every other day or two days in arrow are home or in person. The schedule always keeps changing. Anyways...The night before the "in person" his daughter was basically stating she wanted to "skip" the in-person and just stay home. The night he asked her if she was sick... she gave the "my stomach hurts" and he could tell she was lying. Because she said... well I can go after lunch. He told her "No" and to get to bed. Well later that night he sees she is up on her phone talking with people and what not. Acting normal... well he told her to go to bed and put the phone down... well a few hours later... same thing. Anyways... she was FINE. No issues with "stomach hurts". So next day he tells her to get ready for school and she is just slow and not wanting to go to school. He goes to work and finds out that she talked his wife into calling in so she could stay home. So this is the preface... Well she missed school and then next day was in home.. so the nurse called and said that the rules of the school is that if someone is sick they can't come back to school with out getting a COVID test. Which is good. Well his daughter tested positive... and so did his wife. My friend and his other two children all negative. So they did the quarentine stuff and the daughter never felt sick at all. His wife got head aches and he said just a bad case of the "sniffles" type thing with a little cough. Nothing major.

Well they all get tested again and results negative... then they all tested one more time to make sure... negative. So three of them had 3 negative tests. two had one positive then negative. My friend has on his phone the records of the three negative tests. He goes onto his medical portal... it says on his record.... HE WAS COVID POSITIVE. So this guy doesn't let things like this sit. He called up and asked what is going on. Well they explained to him.... *BY THE STATE OF MN RULES WE HAVE TO REPORT EVERYONE IN THE HOUSEHOLD AS COVID POSITIVE EVEN IF THEY TESTED NEGATIVE*. yes... read that again. So the numbers I have been reporting about "new cases" or positive cases could be totally false!!!

So again a family of 5 with only two testing positive.... equals 5 positive tests in the state of MN because they live together. So lets just do a little math... MN has as of yesterday about 117,000 cases. The average household in MN is about 2.5 per household. So if you divide the 117000 by 2.5.... you get roughly 47000 house holds had covid.... now lets say that only 1.5 people had it... so now multiply 47000 by 1.5 people in the household "had covid"... The number could be in MN that 70,5000 people got covid... not 117,000. That is a 40% decrease in cases. Now lets look at that on the national level... if each state is doing what MN is doing... hmmmm.... so decrease 7.5 Million by 40%... that is 4.5 Million people have had covid.

So how bad are we all getting lied too??? Then with the other stuff you are reading about Big Tech and other things... this should piss everyone off. Again this isn't a Dem's vs Rep's thing. This is about our leadership lying to us and pushing a narrative. Now I will still give the CDC a pass because from day 1 they stated they will not have True numbers until a few years down the road. But honestly... look what the goverment is doing. They are inflating the numbers to scare us.

I will end by saying the same thing I have.... take this seriously, wash your hands, wear masks if you must by "law" or if you feel you should because you are in a high risk category. But dont be living in fear because we are not getting told the whole truth :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Chuck, two things come to mind about the story you posted. First, that story should be sent to every news agency that would cover it. Not CNN or the likes as they would just squash it but maybe Foxnews or OAN. People should be made aware that the numbers being reported are screwed around and do not represent the truth. Second, how in the world does two people have the virus in a household and three others in the same house not contact the virus? This tells me that scientist haven't clue how this virus actually spreads from one person to the other. Doesn't make sense to me that two people in a home could have the virus and three others in the same home never get the virus.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> This tells me that scientist haven't clue how this virus actually spreads from one person to the other. Doesn't make sense to me that two people in a home could have the virus and three others in the same home never get the virus.


This is 100% true. They have no clue.

But the human body is an amazing thing. It is like if someone has a cold in your home... doesn't mean you will get it. If you take precautions.

Also.. like my friend best described it... If his wife had AIDS.. doesnt mean that the rest of the family will get AIDS.

But yes... everyone is trying to put fear in people instead of trying to educate.

They know FEAR will make people do things and honestly turn on each other.

The sad part about that story... is that the media wouldn't cover it. :bop:

Here is the issue as well... another friend of mine his wife had it.... and nobody else in the home got it (family of 5 as well)... or tested positive... so that means in my small town... that is 10 positive cases in two homes reported... when it was only 3. So yep... the school and county are making decisions off of 10 "positive" cases... when in fact it was only 3. With the state guidlines... for cases per 1K this make a difference.

But again... the true numbers will come out in about 3 years... and we all might be suprised big time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.foxnews.com/science/covid-1 ... -mouthwash

Remeber when I posted about how the censoring by Big Tech could be possibly hiding a household cure for COVID...

Well they didn't to that... .so far that I know of. But here is a study saying that mouthwashes could help cut the spread of certain types of covid related viruses.

https://www.foxnews.com/science/covid-1 ... -mouthwash

So this is another "tool" to help stop or slow the spread of covid, flu, etc.

Again this isn't a "cure" it is just little things that could help. Using mouth wash could help... especially with people who are not showing major sympthoms. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Since people like to attack Trump for saying he didn't listen to Dr. Fauci....

here is a little Montage' of things Dr. Fauci has said about Covid...

https://twitter.com/BryanDeanWright/sta ... 6522079232


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I still wonder if this whole covid thing was an accident.

Chuck the average liberal knows Trump WAS FOLLLWING the science. They look for anything they think thry can make others believe. If they are liberal they will lie to you. Not only do they pigeonhole us into the basket of deplorables they think telling us something they know isnt true isnt really lying because we dont count as equal to them. They all have a royalty complex.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The big issue is they are trying to push that TRUMP didn't take COVID seriously... what was going on when COVID first was appearing..... THE IMPEACHMENT. You know every single congress person gets the exact same info as Trump does on certain things.... this being one of them. But they were too HELL BENT on trying to get Trump that they ignored it.

Now I wont go into detail about the stuff coming to light now...

1. Voter Fraud.... Rep Omar, in Texas, ballots missing/stolen, burning of turn in boxes, a person taking the info of a Govenor and misreprenting it on a ballot, etc.

2. Biden emails, texts, etc.... Again this is starting to get looked into and we will know more each day.

3. Voter Surpression up in PA by a Dem canidate's people trying to "indimidate" voters.

4. Big Tech...

5. The NYT "anomyous" source wasn't even a "high level" person like they said... it was an administrative assistant... but yet they said he was "CLOSE" to Trump... the lies the media tells is crazy.

This is stuff coming out the past few weeks and even days. It is all out there for people to read about... yet the media wont cover any of it. This is sad time when our media is so blantly trying to censor what the people see. They show such hatred that they will lie about one party and cover up for the other.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/co ... d=msedgntp

This study by the CDC states that if someone is infected in a household that they will infect about 50% of the entire household. So if a family of 4 has one positive case roughly 1 other will get it.

So lets run some numbers.... if every state is doing what they are doing in MN... Which I know for a fact is happening. IE: they are listing every household member as POSITIVE when infact not all of them are...ie: family of 4 with 1 case gets marked as 4 cases per state guidelines. When it should be less or even by this study 2... not 4.

So in the USA as of today about 9.1 million "cases" are on the books. The average size of a household in the USA is about 3 per household. So that means about 3 million cases "per household"... or 3 million households have cases. Now if you take 50% of that... that means there is possibly only 1.5 million cases in the USA. again.... POSSIBLE.

You see this is the stuff that the CDC will be going thru on this virus. Plus how many of the deaths are actually from COVID or people died WITH covid. Two differences.

Also dont know if this is 100% true or not.... but if someone "Dies" of covid that the hospital gets $37K... but if this is true... it shows you why reporting isn't 100% accurate or could be skewed. Remember when I talked about how the Mayo Clinic said that they would lose something like 1 billion if they stayed shut down for the entire year... but then when they were shut down for I think 2 months...So that means the 2 months they were shut down they could have lost approximately 150,000,000..... so would they "error" on the side of saying people died of COVID to get some extra money rolling in. Plus also to avoid any litigation. Just saying.... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One thing covid has done for us is it has stopped the deaths of the common flue this year. :homer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Anybody wanna bet that covid will be over mid Feb. first part of March? Shouldn't take much longer than that for the wonder duo to defeat it. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Biden hid in his basement the last nine months and the average democrat will thank him for the vaccine.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Biden hid in his basement the last nine months and the average democrat will thank him for the vaccine.


Trump did good in putting money up front for development of the vaccine. The only people claiming otherwise are talking head idiots.

I think the feds should have given more guidance and possibly utilized the armed forces to assist in deployment. There are just certain things in government where the devil is in the details and a more uniform deployment with assistance would have been better. But states need to pull their heads out of their rear as well.

Another president that should be thanked for his foresight in this matter is George w bush. From 2002-06 he signed laws he pushed for and funded what turned out to be the baseline development for mRNA based vaccine development in an effort to speed it up in case of a pandemic like the 1918 flu pandemic.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I think the feds should have given more guidance and possibly utilized the armed forces to assist in deployment.


 I was listening to a Trump speech and he said he would use the military to deliver the vaccine to the states, but delivery within the states was up to them.

Good memory on that Bush action. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh i see a few things happening....

1. They are opening things up again... slowly... the reason... LAW SUITS. The states dont have the data that transmission is happening at restuarants, bars, taverns, etc. So using "emergency powers" to keep them shut down this long was wrong. They need to prove it was the correct decisions. The states dont have that info. They have isolated...ie: one establishment had an outbreak but the other 15 didn't. It is like a "health code" thing... one was dirty the other 15 were clean... of course food poising will happen.

2. The some states are delaying the roll out because of the election and want Biden in office when they do it. I know tinfoil hat... but just look how some states roll outs are slow.... why is this when others are not? They all had time to get ready... they all knew it was coming... they all knew how it was going to get delivered... etc. Why did some not prepare???

3. THIS ONE I HOPE DOESN'T HAPPEN..... But with Dr. Fauci and others out spouting off about the "new strain" they will try to do a national mask mandate, a national shut down/curfew thing, etc. MORE CONTROL. But then when the virus mutates again... they will try to keep more control... and so on and so on. They all think people are stupid. Virus mutate every year!!!! Anyways... I hope this last one doesn't happen... but I can see it and Biden/Harris trying to do something along the lines of this. The other reason why they would do this is to "show" that they DEFEATED the virus... not Trump. IE: not give any credit to Trump for the things he did. :bop:


----------



## dianat0rn21 (12 mo ago)

The C.D.C. has begun to publish data on Covid outcomes among people who have received booster shots, and the numbers are striking. Vaccination without a booster provides a lot of protection. But a booster takes somebody to a different level.

This data underscores both the power of the Covid vaccines and their biggest weakness — namely, their gradual fading of effectiveness over time, as is also the case with many other vaccines. If you received two Moderna or Pfizer vaccine shots early last year, the official statistics still count you as “fully vaccinated.” In truth, you are only partially vaccinated. Once you get a booster, your risk of getting severely ill from Covid is tiny. It is quite small even if you are older or have health problems. telehealth reimbursement by state curogram.com/blog/telemedicine-reimbursement-by-state
The average weekly chance that a boosted person died of Covid was about one in a million during October and November (the most recent available C.D.C. data). Since then, the chances have no doubt been higher, because of the Omicron surge. But they will probably be even lower in coming weeks, because the surge is receding and Omicron is milder than earlier versions of the virus. For now, one in a million per week seems like a reasonable estimate. That risk is not zero, but it is not far from it. The chance that an average American will die in a car crash this week is significantly higher — about 2.4 per million. So is the average weekly death rate from influenza and pneumonia — about three per million.
With a booster shot, Covid resembles other respiratory illnesses that have been around for years. It can still be nasty. For the elderly and immunocompromised, it can be debilitating, even fatal — much as the flu can be. The Omicron surge has been so terrible because it effectively subjected tens of millions of Americans to a flu all at once. For the unvaccinated, of course, Covid remains many times worse than the flu.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Diana who knows what to believe anymore? We know Fauci is a liar so if he says it likely it isn't true. The fact check organizations can't be trusted because they lie time after time. Big tech censors people for what they call disinformation only to find later the contentious statements were based on facts. The we whole thing has become political and when our politicians on both sides have no conscience and lie as easily as you and I can speak truth.
I bring this up because I have read the same as you, and the opposite. I have friends vaccinated and boosted with covid. I have a friend who is a snowbird and in the hospital in Arizona. Doctors tell him covid gave him blood clots. Three clots and they coukd only get a stent through one. His left leg turned black and they had to take it off below the knee. Covid causes clots, and for some so does the vaccine. Im not sure if they want to cure us or kill us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Diana,
There is data out there that says the exact opposite of what you are saying Diana. That is the issue. This is way too NEW of a thing. Also the sad part is that they are censoring any Data that doesn't go with the narrative they want to push. I am not saying one set of data is more accurate than the other. But the "science" and "data" and "Studies" are all over the board. Plus some of the CDC studies they are using to "push" this have a very small focus group. While others are bigger and not as conclusive. So they push the small "study" as being the only one to believe.

I will say it again and again and again. Do what you feel is right for your family and yourself.

Also the biggest mistake that happened with all of this (AND IT HAPPENED UNDER TRUMP)... is that the hospitals are getting kick backs for everything COVID. So they are more apt to make someones "death" marked as "COVID" even though covid didn't kill them. This way they get some extra funding for it. Same goes for positive tests and what not.

If you dont think this happened you are blinded. I am not saying they are lying. But if someone went in hospice with cancer killing them. After death they would test for covid. If covid was found.... on the DEATH CERTIFICATE.... Covid was listed as one of the causes of death. Along with cancer or if heart failure happened too and what not. But since COVID was marked on the certificate the hospital got a little kick back. Even though they never treated that person for COVID. See the problem.

BTW.... if you think Health Insurance premiums are high now. Just wait until they get the bill for all of this "free testing", "Free test kits", etc. Yeah... the health insurance companies are footing the bill for all of this!!!


----------

